# MiniDSP to run a ported 12w7 & 2-sealed 12w3s



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello,

I am wanting to purchase a miniDSP to set crossover points for hpf and lpf ect and overall tuning needed. This is my first diy subwoofer build and eq set off. :dontknow: yep, somewhat clueless:help:

What do I need with my miniDSP ? plugin ? 

Thank you for your response in advance .


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

2 way advanced 2.1 plugin


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

hello again , 

Thank you , Is their any thing else at miniDSP I will need to run these subwoofers 

Thank you


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Got my mini dsp balanced and microphone yesterday . 

This my setup plan 

Onkyo tx sr608 RCA s from LFE out put to xlr s inputs in Samson bump box Xlr s outputs to Phoenix connector to miniDSP inputs and Phoenix connector output to crown xls2000 xlrs . 

Any recommendations on what power adapter for balanced miniDSP to use ? And where to buy it ?


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

If you're like the majority of folks you have a good one you're not using in a drawer somewhere. Find one with an output voltage greater than 5 vdc and less than 24 vdc with an output current greater than 150 ma. All of that should be on the label. You'll need to be able to determine the positive and negative wires so I hope you have a multi-meter of some kind.


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you , I do have a multimeter of some kind . To save time . Is that a 3 prong or 2 prong plug in ?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jun 30, 2013)

proverbs said:


> Thank you , I do have a multimeter of some kind . To save time . Is that a 3 prong or 2 prong plug in ?


Mini dsp end is 2 prong.


----------

